# Remington 887 Nitro Mag



## Nitro Mag (Sep 18, 2009)

are the extended mag tubes for a Remington 870 Express compatible with the Remington 887 Nitro Mag? If not, where could i get extended mag tubes that would fit the 887? i just bought one and want to fix it up.


----------



## medic427 (Apr 8, 2009)

I just bought one myself and no the 870 mag extender did not work. I've done some looking myself and have not been able to find any aftermarket ad-ons yet


----------

